
Azure Machine Learning – Classifying customer support emails - ashtavakra
http://blog.powerupcloud.com/2016/01/09/azure-ml-make-your-customer-support-more-productive/
======
ved01
Interesting. But the post is full of machine learning jargon. It would have
been more helpful if it explained step by step, taking a few emails as sample
data.

